# Архив старых тем >  Nile-art.

## Nile-art

Творческая группа Нины Вержбицкой и Лены Рамсдорф.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Нина и Лена!!!!   Молодцы, что решились познакомить всех желающих с вашим творчеством!  Принимайте первую гостью!  А  в новый дом надо  с кошкой на счастье...

----------


## Nile-art

Когда я рисую Африку,мне становится тепло...
Из серии "Горячий континент".х.м.100/100
[IMG]http://*********ru/1128936.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nile-art

"Danca". x.m.70/100
[IMG]http://*********ru/1153514.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nile-art

[IMG]http://*********ru/1132010.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nile-art

"Южноафриканский блюз". х.м.60/80
[IMG]http://*********ru/1126891.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Ну, молодец,  Лена!  Поздравляю, ты научилась вставлять картинки...  А твоими картинами я в очередной раз любуюсь...Они у тебя нежные   и теплые...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Людочка, спасибо, что пригласила сюда. :flower: 
Нина, Лена, добро пожаловать! Осваивайтесь.  Я не очень разбираюсь в тонкостях изобразительного исскуства. Оставим оценки на волю людей этой профессии. Но меня тронуло, какая пластика и грация в трёх картинах. И цвет, именно жаркий, африканский. А во второй ещё оттенок страсти. С удовольствием посмотрю и другие работы.  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ох, как тепло стало от таких жарких работ!!! Девочки, землячки! Я очень рада, что вы появились на форуме. Надеюсь, что и в реале удастся встретиться.

----------


## PAN

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина...
Это уже серьезно... :Aga: 

*Nile-art*,
 Рад видеть... :flower:

----------


## solist64

Ниночка и Леночка! Спасибо за ваше ТВОРЧЕСТВО! Согрели и порадовали. так держать!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Творческая группа Нины Вержбицкой и Лены Рамсдор


Супер,прям тепло и солнечно!Цветовая гамма потрясающая!Спасибо Людмиле,что позвала.А "Южноафриканский блюз"очень позитивнинько!!!Только понять не могу как можно двоём рисовать?Хотя КУКРЫНИКСЫ то же были!

----------


## приветик1999

*Нина и Лена*, спасибо вам огромное! Сколько нежности и тепла вложено в каждую работу - это чувствуется сразу! Здорово!

----------


## Tanchik411

> Творческая группа Нины Вержбицкой и Лены Рамсдорф.


Низкий Вам поклон за ваше творчество. Очень красиво!!!! Я в восторге!!!!

----------


## Kescha

*Nile-art*,


Я правда не художник ,но то что я видела
мне понравилось. :Ok: 

Действительность( образы,краски,настроения людей ) в картинах-откуда это?
давняя мечта по "ГОРЯЧЕМУ КОНТИНЕНТУ"?:wink:
С удовольствием посмотрю другие работы!Успехов ,вам ,девочки !:smile:

----------


## Allondra

Всё очень здорово!
Глядя на картины , ощущаю себя в них!
Очень много света,тепла,любви чувствуется в них!
Замечательно!

----------


## lara011

Спасибо, очень профессионально! Думаю именно в Германии эти картины пользуются спросом:wink: Так как тут каждый второй на Африке помешан :Aga:

----------


## Элен

Мне очень понравилось.
Я тоже мечтаю когда-нибудь поехать в экзотическую Африку,а пока - спасибо за доставленное удовольствие.
Тепло,уютненько.:smile:
Хотелось бы подробнее узнать о вашем творчестве.Картины для души?Участвовали в выставках?

----------


## Nile-art

Честно говоря,не ожидали увидеть столько отзывов о наших работах!ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО за тёплые (горячие!) слова и поддержку, дорогие форумчане! Немного позже хотим вам показать наш подход к пейзажу и портрету.Пишем мы индивидуально и совместно(именно так-две кисти на одном полотне!))))))).Африка для нас является не только мечтой и вдохновением,но и ярким впечатлением от 2-х летнего проживания и путешествия по этому замечательному континенту.

----------


## Анжелла

> Творческая группа Нины Вержбицкой и Лены Рамсдорф.


Красиво, очень красиво!  :Ok:

----------


## elochkalenusik

Да, классно :Ok:  Тепло, солнечно, весело))) а мальчика с девочкой я б себе в спальню повесила))) Вы просто умнички :Oj:  всегда мечтала рисовать, а научилась только петь  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## спирова ольга

Замечательный дует!!!! Картины...словно оживают на глазах...и дарят тепло и красоту жарких стран...думаю..эти шедевры можно использовать для саморелаксации...минуту  созерцания...закрыть глаза и почувствовать как огненные жизненые нити подпитывают твой организм... :Aga: сама уже подпиталась:biggrin:огромное спасибище :flower:

----------


## Барвинка

Замечательные работы! Очень красиво и тепло. Спасибо девочки за ваше творчество.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

а мне вот эта = "Южноафриканский блюз". х.м.60/80 очень понравилась, молодцы! творческих успехов вам  :flower:  радуйте нас еще, ждем

----------


## лека

Девочки спасибо огромное, очень красиво!!!

----------


## Нотя

Очень тронуло,  Живые теплые краски, грация, супер!!!!!!!

----------


## krokodil71

СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Медведик

*Nile-art*,
Очень жизнерадостно и солнечно!!!! Спасибо)))

----------


## koluchka

Спасибо за картины! Правда классные! Мне очень понравилось. А еще будут? Хочется...

----------


## vedamirra

Лена!!!! "Южноафриканский блюз" - это просто шедевр!!! А вы продаете свои картины??? И все другие прекрасны!!! Я сама рисую, но в карандаше в основном, в графике и портреты. А здесь!!! Я в полнейшем восторге. А сколько такая картина стоит? Очень дорого?????????? Еще хочу посмотреть!

----------


## uljbka

> Африка для нас является не только мечтой и вдохновением,но и ярким впечатлением от 2-х летнего проживания и путешествия по этому замечательному континенту.


спасибо вам ,смотря на ваши картины хочется тоже рвануть в Африку. :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Ох, как тепло стало от таких жарких работ!!!


Любовалась вашими работами под саксафон(музыка звучала...)Отдых, за который вам-низкий поклон! Ещё, пожалуйста, покажите,а??? :Aga:

----------


## galchonka

Нда.. Спасибо за такие яркие картины.. Ждемс продолжения!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## natascha-sam

Нина и Лена!!!! Спасибо Вам за ваши картины! Искренне восхищаюсь Вашим талантом!
МОЛОДЦЫ!!!! ПОТРЯСАЮЩИЕ КАРТИНЫ!!!! :Ok: 
Ждём ещё!!!!!!!!!

----------


## урааа

Девочки ...спасибо за минуты нереала.....даже не представляю,что такой мир существует!!!!!!!!такая грация...такой темперамент....все это чувствуется через ваши рисунки...я не обижу Вас.....рисунками?

----------


## урааа

Хочется продолжения!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

спасибо, за  Творчество! Получила  большое  удовольствие от  виденного!
 Самые  наилучшие  пожелания  удачи  и  вдохновеня!

----------


## Nile-art

[IMG]http://*********ru/1121272.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Представляем вам серию пейзажей.
"Ночной Дельфт".

----------


## Nile-art

[IMG]http://*********ru/1147901.jpg[/IMG]
"Венеция"

----------


## Nile-art

[IMG]http://*********ru/1130493.jpg[/IMG]
"Венеция"

----------


## Nile-art

[IMG]http://*********ru/1176572.jpg[/IMG]
"Венеция"

----------


## Nile-art

[IMG]http://*********ru/1163260.jpg[/IMG]
"Венеция"

----------


## Nile-art

[IMG]http://*********ru/1131516.jpg[/IMG]
"Летний день"

----------


## Nile-art

[IMG]http://*********ru/1120252.jpg[/IMG]
"Последний жест".

----------


## Nile-art

[IMG]http://*********ru/1123076.jpg[/IMG]
"Уходящий день". х.м.40/50

----------


## BESElka

Работы суперские! Молодчины!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Nile-art*,
 Все настольно живо, что ощущаешь себя внутри картины. А "Уходящий день" - вообще супер! Краски потрясающие!!!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Я долго всматривалась в  воды Венеции...Ощущение такое, что с моста любовалась Невой...А потом стала искать отражение в воде...и увидела!!!А Венеция  Ваша очень добрая и теплая и......спокойная...Наверно ранним утром писали?

----------


## Nile-art

[IMG]http://*********ru/1138518.jpg[/IMG]
"Город мечты",х.м.30/60

----------


## Nile-art

"Одесский уголок",х,м.60/60
[IMG]http://*********ru/1145705.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nile-art

"Перед дождём",х,м.60/80
[IMG]http://*********ru/1148776.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nile-art

"Озеро Ерслебен".х,м.60/80
[IMG]http://*********ru/1127272.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Айсидора

Замечательная творческая группа!!!! :Ok: Нина  и Елена долго любовалась на Ваши работы.:biggrin: Очень ценно настроение, которое меняется вместе с пейзажем. И если Ваша  Африка
обжигает, то Венеция окутывает нежной прохладной дымкой.. :Oj:  Спасибо Вам. С удовольствием жду новых работ.
Эти цветы для Вас  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

"Перед дождем " и "Озеро Эрслебен"!!!!! Посмотрела и не хочу бежать на работу...Хочу посидеть, отдохнуть, вдохнуть полной грудью этот воздух, полный ароматов...Очень успокаивают...ой, сейчас точно опоздаю на работу... :Aga:

----------


## Larisa_bk

Спасибо за ваши такие замечательные работы! Особенно Африка! И пейзажи - это что-то. Африка действительно обжигает, как здесь писали, а пейзажи создают настроение. С удовольствием приобрела бы ваши работы. Спасибо вам за то удовольствие и радость, которую вы доставляете людям! Успехов вашему творческому дуэту!

----------


## Шураша

Какой широкий спектр эмоций! Просто импрессионизм. Спасибо!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Девочки, когда порадуете новыми работами?   Постоянно захожу в тему, чтобы вновь полюбоваться.

----------


## Gabbi

замечательные работы 
очень приглянулась  "город мечты"
успехов в творчестве

----------


## Shysha

Очень красивые работы!!! Так держать))

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Nile-art, СУПЕР!! Спасибо большое!*
Обожаю такую технику, как "Город мечты"! А танцующие девочка и мальчик на 1 странице сразу покорили, горячие очень!  :Grin:

----------


## SNAR

Девочки, спасибо за ваши работы. Такое слияние полутонов нежных цветов в картинах. Хочется вглядываться и искать скрытые сокровенные мысли, которые таятся в ваших работах.  :Tender:

----------


## seagull2

Просто супер.Хочется смотреть и смотреть

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Девочки!  Знаю, что работа   идет   полным ходом...Покажите новые работы...Расскажите, где  выставки    проводите...

----------


## Nile-art

Огромное СПАСИБО за поддержку!За последний год выставлялись в г.Магдебург и Барлебен.Собираемся принять участие в мае  на мессе в г.Барлебене.Думаю,что очень скоро поместим на форум(на ваш справедливый суд) фото новых работ.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Леночка! Жду с  нетерпернием!

----------


## Nile-art

Пришла пора новые работы показать,напомнить о себе...Проблема в том,что не получается вставить изображение.Помогите!!!!!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Лена! Поняла в чем  проблема.  Значок, про который я  тебе  писала  в  этом  окошке   ШЕСТОЙ))))  Сюда   надо вставить ссылку  на  изображение

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Лена, я  провела    эксперимент!    В   Одноклассниках   открываешь    фото,   жмакаешь   на  ИНФОРМАЦИЯ   НА   ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ-открывается   ссылка, ее   копируешь  и вставляешь  в  ШЕСТОЕ   ОКОШКО))))

----------

